# Please vote for my town to win a "Barn" for the Fa



## carebear (Aug 4, 2011)

CHATHAM!!!

http://www.greatbarngiveaway.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 4, 2011)

Done.


----------



## mariflo (Aug 5, 2011)

Chatham it is


----------



## carebear (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you ladies!


----------



## carebear (Aug 5, 2011)

please spread the word - post on FB if you don't mind!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 5, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 5, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## krissy (Aug 5, 2011)

voted too. i hope y'all get it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 5, 2011)

Voted


----------



## carebear (Aug 5, 2011)

i appreciate it


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2011)

I voted. Good luck!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Done!  Good luck!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2011)

Done fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 7, 2011)

Voted for y'all.


----------



## citymouse (Aug 9, 2011)

Done, good luck!


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 13, 2011)

voted!!


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks. We are far behind and I'd appreciate it if you could ask friends, post on Facebook, etc!


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Please vote for my town to win a "Barn" for th*



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> CHATHAM!!!
> 
> http://www.greatbarngiveaway.com/



Done, Carebear !


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

And one more vote from my partner


----------

